# Does Mini Vox have speed advantage?



## ctall (Oct 6, 2010)

Need to replace my old v.2 mini that is stuck in a boot loop. Going to try to get a good deal from Tivo on a replacement but if I can’t, will either hit ebay for a used v.2 or buy a new Vox. If I’m not interested in the voice application, is there any discernible speed advantage or other benefit to having a Vox over the v.2? My host Bolt runs the old software for what it’s worth but maybe I’ll upgrade to Hydra at some point. Thanks.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ctall said:


> Need to replace my old v.2 mini that is stuck in a boot loop. Going to try to get a good deal from Tivo on a replacement but if I can't, will either hit ebay for a used v.2 or buy a new Vox. If I'm not interested in the voice application, is there any discernible speed advantage or other benefit to having a Vox over the v.2? My host Bolt runs the old software for what it's worth but maybe I'll upgrade to Hydra at some point. Thanks.


I can't give you any quantitative numbers. The Mini VOX has a piano key finish, zero vent holes and a newer remote. I have one and I'm still using Hydra (since I have classic stuff too). I bought it since my hosts are all Roamio boxes and I might want something that can do 4k someday. But since it runs Hydra, I can't tell if it's Hydra or the hardware, but it's slower.


----------



## omelet1978 (Mar 7, 2006)

I have the Mini Vox BUT instead of Hydra I downgraded to the old software. It seems to be a bit faster than the old Mini I had and so far it has not crashed (which the older model tended to do while watching YouTube).


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

ctall said:


> ...is there any discernible speed advantage or other benefit to having a Vox over the v.2?


Speedwise the Mini VOX (Oct 2017) destroys an older Mini (March 2013). It has 4x the CPU power, 2x the memory, 2x the Flash storage, faster video, 3x-10x faster networking (MOCA/Ethernet) and HDMI support for HDR10.

Just run the Epix app on both platforms to get an idea what a piece of sh*t the old Mini's are. Epix with freeze or reboot an older Mini unless it manages 60+ seconds later to somehow start up (with blank screen just to keep you guessing). Then once it starts up it's essentially what you'd expect performance-wise out of a Atari-5200. For about 10-15 seconds it will be unresponsive and then afters VERY laggy almost unusable. I could imagine it only being worse on a TiVo Premiere.

On the Mini VOX it's up and running in 10 seconds.

Run Netflix. On the older Mini's it takes over 30 seconds and is somewhat laggy. On the Mini VOX it's up under 10 second *AND* upon exiting and restarting it's *instantaneously* just like on the Bolt. Why, because the new Mini VOX has 2GB of memory vs the older Mini's tiny 1GB (which also needs to hold the running Linux OS, processes and data).

TiVo Mini VOX Specs:

*12,000 DMIPS*
*2GB *DRAM
*8GB * eMMC Flash
Video decode up to *4Kp60*
Graphics 1.2 Gp/s *OpenGL ES3.1*, scalable video-in-graphics

*HDMI 2.0a *output (supporting HDR10)

*GB Ethernet* 10/100/*1000*
*MoCA 2.0 *Interface (*400+Mbps)*
TiVo Mini v1/v2 Specs:

*3,000+ DMIPS *(Broadcom 7428)
*1GB *DRAM

*4GB * eMMC Flash

Video decode up to *1080p60*
*Open GL ES 2.0 *capable 3D graphics engine
*HDMI 1.4*

10/100 *Ethernet*

*MoCA 1.1 I*nterface (*140 Mbps*)

References:
TiVo Mini: www.arris.com/globalassets/resources/data-sheets/mi3.pdf
TiVo Mini VOX: www.arris.com/products/mi4-cable-ip-client


----------



## jesnola (Jul 1, 2018)

Does anyone have experience with Hulu on the Mini VOX? I have a Mini V2 and original Bolt. Hulu runs fine on the Bolt, but whenever I try to play a title on the Mini V2, it ends up giving error 5003 before the movie begins playing. Since Hulu works on the Bolt, I think it's a hardware problem on the Mini V2. Before upgrading to the Mini VOX though, I wanted to find out if anyone who has experienced similar issues with Hulu on the mini V2 has resolved it by upgrading to the Mini VOX. This thread suggests this 5003 hulu issue has been a problem for years, and Hulu has been aware and done nothing to fix their app - I don't feel like waiting around indefinitely for a resolution, so I just want to know if the VOX is the answer.


----------

